# July Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cast your votes now.
Select all your favorites then click on 'Cast Vote'.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are coming in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, “Face Smooch”
It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Wednesday July 29th at 9:01pm.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is still time to vote.

This poll will close: Jul 29, 2020 9:01 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks to all who entered! So many smoochable faces! 😍


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 22 members have voted so far.......

The Voting Poll closes Wednesday July 29th @ 5:01 PM EST

It's multiple choice so you can vote for ALL your favorites!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Boy you all made it really hard to find favorites....I would take them all....Smooches they are!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only a few days left to choose your favorite smoochible face in this month's contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

27 Votes are in so far.

It's multiple choice, pick all your favorites, then Vote Now!

Poll closes at 5:01 PM on Wednesday, July 29th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't miss your chance to choose the winning photo, this voting poll will close in a couple of days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The July Photo Contest Voting poll closes Wednesday, 7/29/2020 at 5:01 PM EST.

Only 30 members have voted so far.

Look through the entries and make ALL your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, “Face Smooch”
> It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like.
> First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> This poll will close on Wednesday July 29th at 9:01pm.


So this poll will close tomorrow, Wednesday July 29th but the time has changed...

Total voters 30
This poll will close: Tomorrow at 5:01 PM.
Don't miss your chance to vote for all your favorites.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Last chance to vote is today.

Total voters 31
This poll will close: Later today at 5:01 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Cjm for having the winning photo of a golden smooch face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Congrats to Cjm for having the winning photo of a golden smooch face!


Congratulations Cjm!

This was a fun theme, all the entries were really great and it was soooooo incredibly hard voting!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations Cjm! That face looks like it gets smooched on a lot.😊


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations to Cjm! I knew that pic would win....that expression was so precious ❤


----------

